

Should you sell your private company shares on SecondMarket? - jasonmcalacanis
http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/this-week-in-startups-86-with-barry-silbert-ceo-of-secondmarket-inc/
interview with SecondMarket CEO starts @ 15/16 minutes in.... really honest discussion on how the secondary market for private company works, the problems, the drama, etc.<p>Barry was UBERhonest
======
jordanmessina
Jason, I'm a huge fan of TWiST and I think the show is an amazing resource.

That said, next time you post an episode could you please submit a link to
just the youtube video and at least have the marker positioned to the point in
the interview that's about the title of the post.

I don't feel like watching this whole episode, and I might be wrong but
episodes generally include a ton of fluff...

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I debated youtube vs. thisweekin.com and went with our site since it has show
notes and youtube doesn't.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Righhhhhhht... Did you keep a straight face while typing that? Any frequenter
of reddit or hn knows this is blog spam, plain and simple.

Oh also, I heard you are looking to fund some companies. I don't want one of
your domains, but I do want advice and money. Happy to send a deck with some
numbers... No NDA of course.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
OK, so to recap:

1\. Embedding an 80 minute video you made, with considerable cost I might add,
on your own website is now spam?

2\. reddit is now the gold standard of internet etiquette

3\. the new best practice for to courting angel investors is courting them
with trollish comments

rock on

------
Nate75Sanders
Could someone describe SecondMarket? Particularly, I don't understand how the
stuff traded there is illiquid in some context, but evidently not in _their_
context.

------
travisfischer
This was a great episode. Cool when can identify world changing shifts as they
are happening.

